# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Ukrainian Girl

## Dave T

Can anyone help me with the name of the singer and the song, and maybe the lyrics? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_T8O-Kos-xQ

----------


## Zaya

*А*ни Л*о*рак. 
Песня Оксаны из мюзикла "Вечера на хуторе близ Диканьки" 
Ну? Разве я не красива? 
Ах, разве виновата я 
   Что родилась красивою 
   Что делать мне, душа моя 
   С такою страшной силою 
   И хоть жалею кузнеца, Вакулу непутевого 
   А все же замуж за него вовек не пойду  
   В селе такого хлопца нет 
   С кем я связала бы судьбу 
   Шоб был жених-интеллигент 
   А не кузнец какой-нибудь 
   Хоть часто вижу я во сне Вакулу непутевого 
   А все же замуж за него вовек не пойду  
   Я же говорила 
   Я же говорила себе 
   Я не половинка его 
   И не покорюсь никогда  
   Я же говорила 
   Я же говорила себе 
   Я не половинка его 
   И не покорюсь никогда  
   Ах, разве виновата я 
   Что родилась красивою 
   Характер добрый у меня 
   А вот душа - строптивая 
   И если даже полюблю Вакулу непутевого 
   То все же замуж за него вовек не пойду  
   Я же говорила 
   Я же говорила себе 
   Я не половинка его 
   И не покорюсь никогда  
   Я же говорила 
   Я же говорила себе 
   Я не половинка его 
   И не покорюсь никогда  
   Я же говорила 
   Я же говорила себе 
   Я не половинка его 
   И не покорюсь никогда  
   Я же говорила 
   Я же говорила себе 
   Я не половинка его 
   И не покорюсь никогда  
   Я же говорила 
   Я же говорила себе 
   Я не половинка его 
   И не покорюсь никогда  
   Я же говорила 
   Я же говорила себе 
   Я не половинка его 
   И не покорюсь никогда

----------


## Dave T

Wow, amazing!
Спасибо большое.

----------


## Zaya

Тебе за песню тоже спасибо.   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Has anyone seen the whole movie? The remake of "Вечер на хуторе близ Диканьки"? They have ViaGra, Serdyuchka, Kirikorov (as the devil), Ani Lorak (as Oksana as you can see) and many more...   ::   ::  Needless to say, the original is MUCH better   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Has anyone seen the whole movie?

 Нет, весь не видела. Понравился эпизод, где кто-то спрашивает, почему Оксана плачет, а её подружка отвечает: "Бог ума не дал, вот и плачет".))    

> the original is MUCH better

 Мне тоже так кажется.)

----------


## lyube

wow

----------

